# Jual-Beli-Lelang > Jual Koi >  obral ikan impor

## wendy

Suhu2 dan teman2 sekalian mau obral beberapa ikan kembali, untuk menguragi populasi iakn di kolam

1. Tancho Kohaku 44 cm Male Sakai certi, 2nd prize Asia young koi show, 1st prize Jatim show 2012



2. Shusui Oishi 55 cm female certi, 3rd prize Asia young koi show,2nd Prize 1st Jatim show 2012


3. Doitsu konishi Karasi red eye 58 cm Male ( non certi)




4. Kohaku Momotaro female 55 bu Bloodline : mako, certi


5. Kohaku Taniguchi 65 bu Female, certi



6. Okawa Karashi Male 72 cm



7. Tancho Sanke Isa female 66 cm, certi


8. Oya Sanke Male 38 cm 



NB: minat bisa kontak pin bb ; 29400A4A atau 083856040000, utk koi-s 3% dr penjualan, thx

----------


## dchristiaan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## re-koi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koikulo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Lila

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## YOEDI RINALDI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zenkurn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bennytaruna

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Pm juga dong

----------


## idul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dina prima

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## baruna02

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## LVandCK

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## KANGGA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mofa

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## goensoe

PM bro, thanks

----------


## f4is4l

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## indrabudiman_d

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## pracety

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wendy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## jhnsone

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Nozferatu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rwendi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Edwin tobing

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anton Sukoco

Pm juga donk

----------


## Roy Alay

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andre26

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## E. Gartina

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nugrohokoi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ito

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ad666

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Pm harganya om

----------


## tri cun da

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## GDE NYOMAN JAYA

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## freakers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jlumike

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## santrimogol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ipan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 470N

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## riswandi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## son777

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## grundberg

pm pak sanke showanya

----------


## koi54n

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## enos

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## arnolds

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Stefie885

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wawanwae

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## master yoda

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agent23

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 9KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

No.5, PM info,Thx u.

----------


## Kokilovers

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## themdfk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bengkong

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## busron

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hariadihs

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## djemphol

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## e4gler4y

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ochiba635

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

